# Dimpled plaster texture?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe that is applied with a sponge, then smoothed with a wet trowel.

Our drywall expert will be here in the daylight to say exactly how.


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Why not post a pic of the actual texture?
Could be orange peel. How thick/heavy it's mixed/sprayed will give different variations. 
How big are the repairs?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

If your walls are true plaster and that texture is the original finish it most likely dates back to the 1960's.
To get that type of finish using plaster you will need a plaster pump with a small nozzle. The plaster mix finish material will be very wet. That is soupy mix & lots of atomizing air.
Question are all the walls & ceilings the same texture?
Are these rentals in a complex type development if so they mostly were all spray plastered. It may be possible to get that finish using a hopper gun and a very loose plaster mix you will have to play with the air flow.


----------

